# Best tensioner for Full Suspension?



## ecoastjohn (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

I'm so tired breaking the "dangly bits" on my mountain bike and having my rides ruined. I've decided to look into a Shimano Alfine as everyone here seems to have had good luck with it.

The only thing to be decided to find the best tensioner for my Racer-X.

Remember, I'm trying to get rid of those dangly bits and thus far all the builds I've seen include a nice dangly tensioner just waiting to get ripped off or bent sideways.

What's the best tensioner out there that minimized the "danglies".

J.


----------



## jdrds17 (May 8, 2006)

I'm running an Asylum OCD 29er with an Alfine. I started with the Gusset "squire" SS tensioner, but the pivot bushing wore out very quickly, which led to excessive sideplay. I've since switched to the Surly Singleator and have had no issues.

I've run both tensioners in the 'push down' mode and have had no problems at all with damage to either. I have my chain length set so that there is very little slack at full compression and the downward tensioner movement to full rebound is minimized.

edit: post w/pictures - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5136743#post5136743


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I don't know that it will allow for enough chain growth but a bottom bracket chain tensioner like the Yess ETR-B might work.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=408510


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I used the Surly Singleator with my Alfine on my Giant Trance...worked great.:thumbsup:


----------



## sealcove (Apr 26, 2004)

bsdc said:


> I don't know that it will allow for enough chain growth but a bottom bracket chain tensioner like the Yess ETR-B might work.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=408510


Admittedly, the ETR-B is sweet tensioner because it's away from the rear and tucks nicely under the crank. However, keep in mind that Yess does not recommend this tensioner for full suspension because it simply does not pull enough chain (they recommend their ETR-D). After an email exchange with Yess support, they really did feel that it probably won't work for my FS rig, because with my bike fully compressed, it nearly needs extra 3 links, which must be taken up in slack when unloaded. Since the ETR-B is design to pull the chain up, I doubt you can get much more than one full link before it hits the chainstay (which is pretty much the same issue with any single-cog tensioner that pulls up for tension). OTOH, there is a compensating effect: the chainstay moves away from BB tensioner as the bike compresses, so you might just get enough clearance before hitting the stay but there might also be chain-slap. You might be able to get away with it if your suspension is short-travel or you have an elevated stay, but it probably is still a crap-shoot. If you do try out the ETR-B, let us know how it works out.

For the reason's above I'll be trying out the DMR Tension Seeker II in pull-down mode, as it takes up more chain without looking like a derailleur (e.g. Paul's):

http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=products&pageType=item&category=3&CategoryName=Chain%20Devices&itemid=CDTS2

I'll post a review when I finally Alfine my bike.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

sealcove said:


> Admittedly, the ETR-B is sweet tensioner because it's away from the rear and tucks nicely under the crank. However, keep in mind that Yess does not recommend this tensioner for full suspension because it simply does not pull enough chain (they recommend their ETR-D). After an email exchange with Yess support, they really did feel that it probably won't work for my FS rig, because with my bike fully compressed, it nearly needs extra 3 links, which must be taken up in slack when unloaded. Since the ETR-B is design to pull the chain up, I doubt you can get much more than one full link before it hits the chainstay (which is pretty much the same issue with any single-cog tensioner that pulls up for tension). OTOH, there is a compensating effect: the chainstay moves away from BB tensioner as the bike compresses, so you might just get enough clearance before hitting the stay but there might also be chain-slap. You might be able to get away with it if your suspension is short-travel or you have an elevated stay, but it probably is still a crap-shoot. If you do try out the ETR-B, let us know how it works out.
> 
> For the reason's above I'll be trying out the DMR Tension Seeker II in pull-down mode, as it takes up more chain without looking like a derailleur (e.g. Paul's):
> 
> ...


I agree with Sealcove about the shortcomings of the ETR-B. I think the problem is any single pulley chain tensioner is not likely to allow enough chain growth for a full suspension bike. I think most full suspension bikes will require a double pulley chain tensioner which will be a little dangly but less so than a derailleur. FWIW, I use a Rohloff chain tensioner on my FS bike.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Me too. Same reason. Rohloff tensioner can handle more chain. I have a Titus ML BTW.


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

sealcove said:


> Admittedly, the ETR-B is sweet tensioner because it's away from the rear and tucks nicely under the crank. However, keep in mind that Yess does not recommend this tensioner for full suspension because it simply does not pull enough chain (they recommend their ETR-D). After an email exchange with Yess support, they really did feel that it probably won't work for my FS rig, because with my bike fully compressed, it nearly needs extra 3 links, which must be taken up in slack when unloaded. Since the ETR-B is design to pull the chain up, I doubt you can get much more than one full link before it hits the chainstay (which is pretty much the same issue with any single-cog tensioner that pulls up for tension). OTOH, there is a compensating effect: the chainstay moves away from BB tensioner as the bike compresses, so you might just get enough clearance before hitting the stay but there might also be chain-slap. You might be able to get away with it if your suspension is short-travel or you have an elevated stay, but it probably is still a crap-shoot. If you do try out the ETR-B, let us know how it works out.
> 
> For the reason's above I'll be trying out the DMR Tension Seeker II in pull-down mode, as it takes up more chain without looking like a derailleur (e.g. Paul's):
> 
> ...


Just completed my Alfine hub set up on my full suspension Gt I-Drive with a DMR tension Seeker 2.
The Tension Seeker seems to bend its spring when under a bit of suspension compression, so I'm not sure if it is ideally suited to the full suspension application (At least not on my bike anyway).
It does look good though.
Cheers


----------

